# Would you have casual sex?



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Note: Casual sex does not necessarily imply a one-night stand half drunk. It can be with a close friend.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

I have no interest in doing it, but I wouldn't have any problems with doing it, as long as I had protection


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no unless im very sure the person doesnt have any stds


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

No. I would only have sex with someone I am interested in a relationship with. 
I wish polygamy (all forms) were legal in the US. Then I could have two husbands.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, it's not great sex but it's better than being celibate for long periods of time. I'm not one of those people who goes from relationship to relationship. Usually I'm single for years between relationships.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

As long as I am not married, then most definitely yes.


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

:yes


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Nope not a man ***** my dick has standards.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Sure, why not?


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

At least to know how it feels like.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Never, sex to me is more than just a physical act.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i'd have any kind..


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

If I'm attracted to her...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

yeah, has to be safe sex too.


----------



## False Protagonist (Jul 8, 2011)

As long as she’s cute and she's willing. I’m flexible on the cute.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

I would and have a few times but they were with girls that I was attracted to and shared similiar interests like Anime. Anime Boston was a place where I met a pretty cool girl. Didn't last long but it was definitely fun and built some confidence up. Also good idea for both parties to agree that nothing serious is expected to come from it.


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

Never done it, but I can't say I never would... so yes?


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

I would rather have sex in a relationship but it isn't something I would rule out.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

As long as we used protection then sure.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I have a girlfriend but I've had casual sex in the past when I was single.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

not really, sex with friends is kind of weird because its not really a friendship if you are shagging each other,plus i'd want something more from it. if it only happened once then it would be a bit pointless and generally it would make things awkward,not worth messing up a good friendship. 
I have _had_ casual sex with randoms I met on nights out but I don't really think its my thing.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

No, I'd rather do it in a relationship.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

it depends... if i were not a virgin than yeah, i could see having casual sex sometimes... but because i am, the whole idea of casual sex doesnt really appeal to me cuase i wouldnt want my first time to be casual


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

No. I hate sex enough as it is without casually doing it on a random basis x_x


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

No. I wouldn't just hand out my millenniummanliness.


----------



## panopticon (Nov 14, 2010)

AlchemyFire said:


> Never, sex to me is more than just a physical act.


Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I haven't but I'm starting to think I should


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

The amount of guys who said no is greater than the amount of girls who said yes...interesting.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I'd never have casual sex with a friend, no. In my eyes we would cease to be "friends" after that. I realize not everyone agrees with that idea, which is why i would avoid that situation. I've done the one night stand thing though.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Whenever I have sex I like it to be formal. I wear my best evening wear for the occasion. I always wear my top hat and tails and stand to attention. At some point the lady will make a formal request to begin proceedings. I have my lawyer go over the documents and if everything is in order then I will make a counter offer to the other party. I state in my contract that at no point is an orgasm guaranteed and that I shall not be held liable for any furniture broken during the proceedings.

Casual sex, with someone I don't know, it just seems somehow hollow to me.


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

So 74% of the guys would vs only 39% of the girls. I wonder why the big difference.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

JohnWalnut said:


> So 74% of the guys would vs only 39% of the girls. I wonder why the big difference.


I'm actually quite surprised by those numbers.
I think by far the majority of both guys and girls here would have casual sex and wouldn't really think too much about it.
So it probably is a culture thing.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Not for my first time, but maybe later on if I have a dry spell or am feeling frisky.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

typemismatch said:


> Whenever I have sex I like it to be formal. I wear my best evening wear for the occasion. I always wear my top hat and tails and stand to attention. At some point the lady will make a formal request to begin proceedings. I have my lawyer go over the documents and if everything is in order then I will make a counter offer to the other party. I state in my contract that at no point is an orgasm guaranteed and that I shall not be held liable for any furniture broken during the proceedings.


:haha


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

I would not, no


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

I would prefer the same girl each time then go to someone else if I met someone new. I would prefer to not go back to a girl from before.


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I voted yes

I'm a virgin and I don't really hold any value to my virginity. I wouldn't pay a girl to have sex with me just to lose it but if I can get a girl to want to have sex with me, i'm game. Now finding a girl, whether it be a drunk **** from a party or a friend turned fuk buddy is the hard part. 
I would definitely rather have casual sex with someone that I don't care for just so I can get good at it and won't suck when I do have sex with a girl I like on an emotional level.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Sure, I dress casual most of the time anyway, so sex with casual clothing on is likely.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Of course! I'm not looking for a relationship so that's the way to go.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

JohnWalnut said:


> So 74% of the guys would vs only 39% of the girls. I wonder why the big difference.


who really cares. the take home message is 40% of chicks would. thats all that really matters  if they knew it was with me, i am sure that number would be closer to 70% at least haha.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

If it was even an option for me, I'd do it as much as I possibly could


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep I've got no objection to it, though I'd prefer it to be with friends not random encounters.


----------

